# CPC looking for a job in NYC



## yelenadebanich

Hello,
I am a recent graduate from Roxbury Institute for Medical Management with certificate in Medical Coding and Billing.
Fell in love with ICD-9 and CPT in a first class and passed my CPC exam on a first try (with the result of 86%) without  having any experience as a coder.  All I need is just an opportunity to show that I am good and can master my skills in no time. Who needs eager to learn, eager to succeed new coder? You won't regret it.
Yelena.


----------



## ciphermed

Hello Yelena,

The Roxbury Institute for Medical Management is an excellent place to earn your coding certification(s)....I am a former student.

There are a number of coding positions available within the North Shore Long Island Jewish Health System...Westbury Corporate offices, Plainview Hospital and a few Manhasset positions.

http://www.nslijcareers.com/Careers/Careers+HomePage

You can also check back with the school, to see if they have any leads for you...

Good luck and congrats!

Hope this helps,


----------



## Gemini18

Hi Anthony -

I could not have said it better -- I too am a former student of Roxbury, LOVE Frank & Mary.  I graduated in 2005 and I LOVE what I do -- it was a whole career change for me.  I am know in GA working as an auditor, I am using everything Frank taught me and then some.  I do call him from time to time. I am also studying for my CCS-P and plan on taking the CPMA as well.

Good Luck to you.

Karen


----------



## sharda

Gemini18 said:


> Hi Anthony -
> 
> I could not have said it better -- I too am a former student of Roxbury, LOVE Frank & Mary.  I graduated in 2005 and I LOVE what I do -- it was a whole career change for me.  I am know in GA working as an auditor, I am using everything Frank taught me and then some.  I do call him from time to time. I am also studying for my CCS-P and plan on taking the CPMA as well.
> 
> Good Luck to you.
> 
> Karen


 
please call me or send your resume at nbudhan@chpnet.org or 212 - 256 - 3434


----------



## kumeena

Message was deleted


----------



## msdaj

If you are still looking for a job please call 631 454 4086. My name is Dana and I am also a former student of Roxbury.


----------



## Naganathan

*finding a telephone number for Roxbury Institute for medical coding*

I am looking for the Roxbury Institute for medical coding as my niece is looking for a reputable school for learning coding

Thank you

Naganathan


----------



## mabeckford

Location: Brooklyn, NY. Seeking a stong coder with experience in diagnoses coding and using the audit tool to audit. Please e-mail resume to beckfordmi@brooklyndocs.com. Thanks


----------



## kumeena

Naganathan said:


> I am looking for the Roxbury Institute for medical coding as my niece is looking for a reputable school for learning coding
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Naganathan



Roxbury address is 175-20 Wexford terrace, Jamaica NY Tel (718) 740-5423


----------



## MSalem

Hi Yelena,

I have a potential opportunity for you to work in a multi-specialty health care clinic in Brooklyn. We specialize in acute rehab and urgent care. We are in the process of implementing a new EHR system. You would need to be familiar with billing no-fault and workers comp as well as third party insurances. If you are interested please give me a call at 718-240-2644 between 12pm - 7pm to discuss further or email me at contact@urgentcareinbrooklyn.com.

Best,

Mohamed Salem, CPC
Administrative Director


----------



## tanyapeguero1

*CPC looking for career opportunity*

Hello:

I am a 2012 graduate from the Roxbury Institute for Medical Management with a certificate in Medical Coding and Billing. I've graduated with honors and have passed my CPC exam.

I am highly motivated and eager to use the training recieved. I enjoy the challenge, want to further develop my skills, and would like to have an opportunity to grow in the field of Health Information Management.

I have over 4 years experience in HIM/ROI.

If you have any opportunities available, please contact me at tanya_peguero@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## ngranel@aol.com

*Newly passed CPC exam looking for a coding posting*

Hello my name is Noel and im looking for a coding posting somewhere in the NYC area. I still have the Apprentice title on my certification but im looking any opportunities that may become available. Can any one help. ?


----------

